

What the hell where these guys thinking?!?! - jtoy
http://startupflames.com/story/show/2

======
pg
I knew we were headed for trouble as soon as I read "I was brought on to lead
up the development of their software platform." That's the kind of thing
founders should be doing.

~~~
toisanji
Part of the problem was that the founders were not technical at all.

